# Metrolink deal to Dodger games



## irishinodad (Apr 18, 2011)

I got an email from my HR dept at work for a metrolink deal. It's an awesome deal if you're going the game and don't want to sit in traffic. I guess you take whatever metrolink train near you that gets you to Union Station and your game ticket will get you on a free shuttle to the stadium.

You have to order them straight from the site we get our company discounts from but my friends ordered some and bought and printed the tickets without having to register or sign in.

Basic Info from email:

Ride Metrolink to the LA Dodgers Games! Tickets only $10!

http://www.wildatwork.com/metrolink

Get on board with Metrolink for the 2011 Los Angeles Dodgers baseball season!

Wild At Work Members get special pricing for Metrolink's service to Dodger Stadium for all home games! Roudtrip tickets are only $10!

$10 per ticket

(Ages 6 and up)

Up to three children five and under can ride for free with a paying adult.

Enjoy all the action of the LA Dodgers this season and skip the hassles and headaches of traffic and parking! Let Metrolink take you to Dodger Stadium or only $10 round trip! With this special Metrolink ticket, you can ride the Metrolink Trains to Union Station and then take the FREE Dodger Express bus directly to the ballpark! For most week night games, the trains will depart from their regularly scheduled destinations with the addition of extended service hours to accommodate the passengers after the games.

Show your Dodgers ticket to ride the Dodger Express bus directly to Dodger Stadium from Union Station for FREE!0000


----------



## Spokker (Apr 19, 2011)

Why was my post deleted? This thread is technically spam. If spam is not allowed, it should be deleted. But I don't know why I can't point out that this is spam from either Wildatwork or Metrolink.


----------

